# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  This is Not the Thread you're Looking For

## Original Poster

Post Awesome Scifi, Fantasy, Steampunk and Surreal art!

----------


## stormcrow



----------


## Erii



----------


## Invader



----------


## Erii



----------


## Solarflare



----------


## Ne-yo



----------


## Original Poster



----------


## Erii



----------


## Solarflare

This reminds me of atras' avatar (not sure if it got changed)

----------


## Arra

*Spoiler* for _Omnis Dei's post_: 







> 







That is the most awesome image I've ever seen in my life. I'm setting it as my desktop background.

----------


## Seroquel



----------


## Kitties



----------


## Savy

Some of my personal favorite artists...


*Spoiler* for _Arthur Rackham_: 














*Spoiler* for _Bluefooted_: 













*Spoiler* for _Edmund Dulac_: 












*Spoiler* for _Other_: 



 
Caitlin Hackett
 
Another Caitlin Hackett
 
Artbytheo
 
Corey Godby
 
Chris Park
 
Damascus5
 
Brosa

----------


## Original Poster

*Spoiler* for _giant pokemon wallpaper_:

----------


## Raetin

This is definitely the thread I'm looking for.

----------


## Solarflare

hey look, its my first DV avatar

----------


## b12

AWESoME!

----------


## Original Poster

Here's some art by Andrew Mar. You can catch the rest of it here: Smashing Picture

----------


## Original Poster



----------


## Original Poster

This is mucho awesome

----------


## Original Poster

And this

*Spoiler* for _mega zelda tapestry_:

----------


## Replicon

Wow these are amazing!!!

----------


## Solarflare



----------


## Erii



----------


## Original Poster

That boat's got balls. I always stay at least a football field away from the edge of the world

----------


## Solarflare



----------


## Supernova

> And this
> 
> *Spoiler* for _mega zelda tapestry_:



That is pretty goddamn intense.

Also, as far as fantasy/sci-fi/surreal, there's a huge collection at dmt-nexus.com here.  Feel free to post individual selections from there, because there's a ton.

Like this

----------


## Original Poster

The mind is not contained to the cranium. It’s province is of the infinite imaginative spirit. — Synaptic Stimuli

----------


## LonelyTurtle

*Spoiler* for _images._: 













Source: The Paper Wall - there's thousands of them there.

----------


## Arra

You're completely right.  This isn't the thread I was looking for.

Is that a really tiny woman or a really big tiger?

----------


## NoDaniel

In a way this is related, I mean, the color splitting! THE FREAKING COLOR SPLITTING IS BEAUTIFUL

*Spoiler* for _Guy Laramee (1)_: 








*Spoiler* for _Sarah Anne Johnson_: 








This is an album cover, regardless Mette Lindberg (the blond girl) and the background is art enough  :vicious:

----------


## IndieAnthias

@LonelyTurtle: I went a little bit nuts over that pie slice beach pic  ::content:: 


*Spoiler* for _AquaSixio from Deviant Art_: 





link

----------


## Spenner

From the group The Exquisite Corpse on deviantart.


*Spoiler* for _Pics_:

----------


## Original Poster



----------


## Original Poster

I want to archive some collections of fantasy castles, fortresses and kingdoms to draw inspiration from for my next writing project

----------


## Wolfwood

^ Very nice - where did you find all those?

----------


## Wolfwood



----------


## Original Poster

This website has some pretty awesome stuff: Animation, Concept Art, CG, Computer Graphics, Video Games, VFX, Visual Development, Comics, Illustration, Toys, Entertainment, Galleries, Images, Wallpapers â CGHUB.com Galleries

----------

